# Normal Frost Date?



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This report seems to think so.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agriculture.com/news/crops/trend-suggests-nmal-frost-date_2-ar33113


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

We need a late frost,not a normal or early frost.

Some here are actualy hopeing for very early frost or big white combine.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Talking with my neighbor last night, beans are 36" or more and just starting to put on pods. 2-3 pods/loint, 2-3 beans/pod. He commented that we need some hot weather to stress the beans right so that the pods fill out.

Highs forecasted for the next week: in the 90's. Perfect timing!

Ralph


----------

